# horn loading pa mids



## rey759 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hello all I have a set of 12" pa woofers that i would like to horn load,I have the specs for a standard ported enclosure to get an F3 of 48hz.I'm not planning on running them that low,need a bandwidth of about 150hz to 800 hz or so.Does the enclosure still need to be made to spec when front horn loading a driver? if so I'll build the box and experiment with different horns.Also on the high end roll off could i just lowpass the woofer with a crossover? I know it's a narrow bandwidth,but I already have compression mid and tweets just need to fill the gap up between the bass bins and mids/tweets.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you get your help in the other thread you started?


----------



## stagecontrol (Apr 14, 2012)

what drivers are they i might have an idea for horn loading them and do you have any compression driver or tweater to go with them ,


----------



## stagecontrol (Apr 14, 2012)

sorry missed the part where you said you had compression drivers , will they run down to 800hz? , what size are the compression drivers i know a few specs that use 2"compression drivers but as most 2" compression drivers tend to run out of steam about 10khz depending on the horn so id put a 1" above it run it 4 way , also id recommend runnning it from about 1k to about 160hz ,and what are there intended use as i know of some quite good designs with the right drivers give you a really nice mid responce , but some of them are quite chunky


----------

